# محتار جدا .........ومحتاج نصيحة



## No RisK (3 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم انا طالب فى كليه الهندسة جامعة طنطا وكنت محتار جدا جدا بين قسمين مدنى وكهربا 
بس كتبت فى الرغبة الاولى مدنى وقبلت وانا دلوقتى فى قسم مدنى بس برده محتار بين القسمين 
انا سألت ناس كتير اوى عن القسمين بس محدش ادانى عقاد نافع 
المشكلة عندى اللى انا بحب القسمين من حيث الدراسة يعنى مثلا كهربا فيها فيزياء ورياضة وانا بحب الفيزياء والرياضة جدا وايضا المدنى فيه استاتيكا ومواد بحبها جدا يعنى ميولى رايحة للقسمين 
بس انا مش عارف انهى الافضل اوقات كتير بفكر انى احول لمجرد اى واحد يتكلم عن كهربا 
وفى نفس الوقت مش عارف اكمل دراستى فى مدنى من كتر الحيرة 
ارجوكم حد ينصحنى انهى الافضل فيهم 
وايضا نقطة سوق العمل برده محيرانى جدا لان القسمين لاغبار عليهم فانهى الافضل فيهم 
وشكرا​​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يناير 2014)

صلي أستخارة...وربنا يوفقك للي فيه الخير

بعد ما سألت اللي بيدرس عن القسمين...أسال نفسك أنت بتحب أيه أكثر...وأيه أتجاهاتك...وهدفك...يفضل وانت بتفكر تكتب ولو مقارنة بين الأثنيين
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## اشرف خلف دردير (14 مارس 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الافضل طبعا هى الهندسه المدنى على الاطلاق 
لانك ستكون دايما التحرك ودايما فى معرفه الجديد 
المستقبل افضل مع الهندسه المدنى


----------



## inglaid (8 مايو 2014)

الهندسة المدنية أفضل من الهندسة الكهرباء
نصيحة من مهندس اليكترونيك


----------

